# Desireable Whizzers ?



## BGRooster1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
Guys I have read that some Whizzers are less desirable than others.With some having serious quality issues.Could someone point me in the direction to find the difference between the good,the bad,and the ugly.Are there reference materials on the Whizzer ?


----------



## patrick (Feb 23, 2011)

I always thought that factory Whizzers were worth more than the kits with the thumb throttle. But both are really nice bikes.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the kits because you can put them on anything that it will fit and you can customize the bike the way you like it.


----------

